# Big fish Auction! Guest Speaker! March 6th, Southern Calif



## SanDiegoFishes (Jan 20, 2005)

The COAST FISH CLUB of Southern California meets this Sunday! HUGE AUCTION of fish, plants, and equipment (free to attend, bid and buy) and also a great presentation on Rainbow Fish (also free)! Come Join Us!!

Meeting date/time: March 6th, Sunday, 1:00 to 5:00 p.m.
Event: Rainbow Fish 
Speaker: Gary Lange 

MEETING SITE AND TIME: COSTA MESA NEIGHBORHOOD COMMUNITY CENTER, 1845 PARK AVENUE, COSTA MESA, CA 92627, IN THE VICTORIA ROOM (DOORS FACE THE LIBRARY PARKING LOT), FIRST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH, FROM 1:00 TO 5:00 P.M. THE SPEAKER PRESENTATION BEGINS ABOUT 1:30 P.M. Auction follows program.

Gary is a research biochemist for Pfizer in St. Louis and one of the preeminent rainbowfish hobbyists in the United States. He has been keeping fish since he was 10 and has been associated with the organized hobby for the last 24 years. He is a member of the Missouri Aquarium Society (MASI) and has held various positions including '93 show chairman for a show that saw over 5,000 visitors. He is a grand master breeder in MASI — one of only twelve in the history of the club — and has taken the coveted "Best Fish In Show" on four different occasions, twice with rainbowfish. 

In the fall of 1987 he started the Rainbowfish Study Group of North America (RSG). He started in fish photography mainly because there weren't many quality pictures of his beloved rainbowfish. He has had his pictures published in FAMA, TFH and AFM. 

In 2002, Gary imported ten brand new rainbowfish from the world explorer, Heiko Bleher, for whom the beautiful Chilatherina bleheri was named. 
Chilatherina bleheri

In 2003 Gary made another trip to Australia and did a bit of collecting while there. He is currently running about 80 tanks and keeping about 30 varieties of rainbows and blue-eyes!

After Gary's presentation will be our monthly HUGE tropical fish, plants, and equipment auction. Lots of awesome, often rare fish and plants show up at this event, and there are usually several hundred bags of stuff! Prices are great and anyone may bid on items. You do not have to be a member to attend this Rainbow presentation or buy in the auction! Come join us. Any questions, email me at: [email protected] See you there!

MEETING SITE AND TIME: COSTA MESA NEIGHBORHOOD COMMUNITY CENTER, 1845 PARK AVENUE, COSTA MESA, CA 92627, IN THE VICTORIA ROOM (DOORS FACE THE LIBRARY PARKING LOT), USUALLY ON THE FIRST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH, FROM 1:00 TO 5:00 P.M. THE SPEAKER PRESENTATION BEGINS ABOUT 1:30 P.M. 

http://www.fishclub.freeservers.com/index.html


----------

